
Show HN: My New HN Browser Extension - gerardes
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-watcher/ojkdgdapoebjekbklfpfjlccifecjeoo
======
galfarragem
Good work, I can see myself using it. Is it open source? I think I could learn
a lot from it.

Maybe you could make the thread title more informative.

~~~
gerardes
Thanks,

it's not open soure (yet). But i will make it open source in the near future.

And if you want to see the code right now:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=get+source+code+chrome+exten...](https://www.google.com/search?q=get+source+code+chrome+extension)

------
mrmondo
Howdy, Firefox version?

~~~
gerardes
Sure!

[https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/hacker-news-
watc...](https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/hacker-news-watcher/)

~~~
mrmondo
Thanks :)

------
deedubaya
Your HN Post title sucks, extension looks cool tho.

~~~
gerardes
yeah, i am not good in title making. But it's about the content :) So Thanks!

And if you(or anyone) have any questions or comments, let me know!

